# My New (to me) Ski Car



## jaywbigred (Jul 22, 2010)

2001 Nissan Pathfinder SE with 58,000 miles. It is in sparkling shape and had a ridiculously meticulous Carfax maintenance record, and I got it for $676 less than the Edmund's True Market Value. Also got better than Blue Book Trade-In Value (by $200) on trading in the fiancée's Jeep Cherokee.  

Bought it a couple months ago and have since upgraded the stereo system to a Clarion NX500 double-din unit with 7 inch touchscreen with Nav, Bluetooth, USB and AUX inputs. Also came with a free back-up camera from Crutchfield.com ("$200 value") that we are not sure we are going to install yet, as well as 50% off steering wheel controls modification kit (which allow you to use the factory steering wheel controls with the aftermarket head unit, but which are also not yet installed). Very happy with the radio.

We had some issues with the car right after we signed on the dotted line (only then did the dealer reveal there was but a single key/remote entry fob), 30 seconds after we drove off the lot (no radio reception at all, just static, every station), and a couple weeks later (battery died). After some haranguing (friend of a friend of a friend knows the COO's family of this dealership group), the dealership eventually made it right: they were able to get the other set of keys from the guy who traded it in (magically, it seemed), they gave me $200 cash towards a new radio (my choice, other choice was having them fix the radio that was in there, but this would have involved pulling it out and sending it to Nissan for repair which could take over a month, they warned), and replacing the battery for free.

I did by the car "As Is," and was pleased when the dealership eventually made things right. It's one thing for something to go wrong 5 or 6 months after you buy a used car, it's another thing for stuff to start going wrong 5 or 6 minutes after you buy it.

In the time since, it has driven great, and we really enjoyed being in a more solid, easy driving, better handling vehicle on our one trip to VT with it. 

This is a bit of a reprisal for me, as I leased this same exact car (in silver) back when it came out from 2001-2004 and LOVED it. Slightly different color this time, and, so far, less stickers (see last pic), plus I get a sunroof, but otherwise exactly the same.

Pics:


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, low miles...my 2001 Highlander just went over 178K :-o.

What's the tow capacity?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 22, 2010)

If you can live with HARSH mileage...HARSH servicing , and LITTLE capacity in the back?...then it'll be "OK"....owned one once...NEVER again....and the 'net is ABLAZE with people bemoaning the same things......there's a LOT of 4WD stock that'll do head and shoulders better than a Nissan....


----------



## jaywbigred (Jul 22, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> If you can live with HARSH mileage...HARSH servicing , and LITTLE capacity in the back?...then it'll be "OK"....owned one once...NEVER again....and the 'net is ABLAZE with people bemoaning the same things......there's a LOT of 4WD stock that'll do head and shoulders better than a Nissan....



Was that english?

This is  my second one, and this is an amazing car (or, really, an amazing engine). The Nissan VQ engine made Wards Top Ten engine list something like 14 or more years in a row, last time I checked. The one in my current (until Monday) Infiniti G35x is based on the same one in my 2001 Pathfinder. It is an amazing engine for both performance and longevity. 

The back seat is comfortable, for a non luxury model (so, so, SO much better than the backseat of the car we traded in -- a 2001 Jeep Cherokee), and there is plenty of trunk space (it's an SUV). I used my old Pathfinder to go back and forth from NJ to Ithaca NY moving in and out of college for multiple years, and then back and forth to Ohio for grad school, doing the same thing. There was always plenty of space for everything, and it was great on those long trips.

I also used my old one to haul a 17 foot fiberglass fishing boat to and from NJ to Lake Sebago area of Maine for 4 summers, and was constantly in the passing lane the whole way (as is my MO), at no want for power.

I also have no idea what you mean by the adjectives "HARSH" above; they don't really make sense, in context.

But thanks for crapping on my recent purchase, very gentlemanly of you.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck with the rig!  

Enjoy the trips to VT. 

Are you going to get a roof box?


----------



## dmc (Jul 22, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> But thanks for crapping on my recent purchase, very gentlemanly of you.



It's the new AZ...

Good luck with the mobile..


----------



## billski (Jul 22, 2010)

sweet.  I wish you lots of good miles and good times.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 22, 2010)

*wow....guess he's a little SENSITIVE*



jaywbigred said:


> Was that english?
> 
> This is  my second one, and this is an amazing car (or, really, an amazing engine). The Nissan VQ engine made Wards Top Ten engine list something like 14 or more years in a row, last time I checked. The one in my current (until Monday) Infiniti G35x is based on the same one in my 2001 Pathfinder. It is an amazing engine for both performance and longevity.
> 
> ...



may it give you good service and endless joy....certainly dont wanna rain or your parade...(insert obvious note of sarcasm here..)


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 22, 2010)

....but going from a LOVELY G35X...to a 10 year old Pathfinder?....something to be said for fiscal belt-tightening , I guess.....


----------



## jaywbigred (Jul 22, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ....but going from a LOVELY G35X...to a 10 year old Pathfinder?....something to be said for fiscal belt-tightening , I guess.....



Pathfinder replaces Jeep Cherokee as ski car/my fiancée's car (she commutes via foot and train during the week, so only on weekends does she need it, and then only sometimes are we not together...i.e., when I am playing golf).

G35X is being replaced by another car (which I put the downpayment on last night), but I am trying to tighten the belt a little, so it is also an older car (with low mileage). Pics to follow, once the deal is done.


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Pathfinder replaces Jeep Cherokee as ski car/my fiancée's car (she commutes via foot and train during the week, so only on weekends does she need it, and then only sometimes are we not together...i.e., when I am playing golf).
> 
> G35X is being replaced by another car (which I put the downpayment on last night), but I am trying to tighten the belt a little, so it is also an older car (with low mileage). Pics to follow, once the deal is done.


Why are you replacing the G35X?  Test drove one of those a while back...sweet ride, loads of power.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2010)

congrats.  sounds like for youe intended purpose you got the right car at a great price


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Jul 22, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Pathfinder replaces Jeep Cherokee as ski car/my fiancée's car (she commutes via foot and train during the week, so only on weekends does she need it, and then only sometimes are we not together...i.e., when I am playing golf).
> 
> G35X is being replaced by another car (which I put the downpayment on last night), but I am trying to tighten the belt a little, so it is also an older car (with low mileage). Pics to follow, once the deal is done.



with the G rated at 300hp...makes the PF a WHOLE lot more desirable at the pump with weekend runs to ski country...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Pathfinder replaces Jeep Cherokee as ski car/my fiancée's car (she commutes via foot and train during the week, so only on weekends does she need it, and then only sometimes are we not together...i.e., when I am playing golf).
> 
> G35X is being replaced by another car (which I put the downpayment on last night), but I am trying to tighten the belt a little, so it is also an older car (with low mileage). Pics to follow, once the deal is done.



Pay no attention to him.

Congrats on your recent purchase, it should serve you well and you know exactly what you're getting yourself into too.

Let us know what car you end up with too...


----------



## HD333 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice ride. Friends of mine had the same vehicle and loved it.  Sounds like you got it at the right price, which is nice.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Just be sure to slap another Ithaca is Gorges sticker on it.  Every car needs one.   I have one on my ski helmet as well.


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats! Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 22, 2010)

Lookin good Jay! Nice mileage too! Wow! Really low for 2001. 

Our 2003 Grand Cherokee is roughly the same size. For two people it's a really good ski vehicle; it's what we use mostly for our trips. I can fold down one rear seat and get our skis in the back no problem. I use a ski bag to lay them in so they don't drip all over the place on the return trip.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jul 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> Why are you replacing the G35X?  Test drove one of those a while back...sweet ride, loads of power.


 Lease is up, and I am also done leasing for now.



Groundskeeper Willie said:


> with the G rated at 300hp...makes the PF a WHOLE lot more desirable at the pump with weekend runs to ski country...



I only took it on a couple ski trips (usually took the Jeep), but it got pretty decent gas mileage (I had a VW Touareg before this..yuck!)

306 HP. It is FAST. Really a fantastic car to drive. I am not sure it stands the test of time (in terms of styling and quality of materials -- engine-wise I am sure it will) as well as the german cars (maybe it does), but out of the box it was much more impressive: faster at the price point, and way better gadgetry and repair costs. 

However, I think it "knew" I was about to "cheat" on it. As I drove home from the dealership yesterday (where I put the deposit on the G35's replacement), it started making some new noises and the steering got sluggish. Pretty sure it is power steering fluid issue, possibly a leak. This morning I had NO power steering, and then I added some power steering fluid it got a lot better. I am already mentally preparing for what is going to happen with the lease turn-in and this issue...

While the car itself has been impressive, I had some bad experiences with the local Infiniti dealerships that were disappointing. The one I purchased from I think hosed me a little on the price; they have one of these fancy service departments, bagels and pastries always out, computers w internet, TVs on, free drinks everywhere, hot girls behind the counter, free car washes for life, etc...but they never had loaners available, and it took a long time to get an appointment. Then I moved, and the new dealership I started going to for service charged basically half as much for everything!!! They didn't have the amenities of the first dealership, but I guess I was paying for those cinnamon buns all along!!! Stupid on my part, but lesson learned.

The second dealership was better priced, and it was easier to get an apt. and a loaner, but they were super-unresponsive to get in touch with, which was quite annoying as well. 

In the long run, I think I am going to enjoy having used cars and having them serviced privately whenever possible by a friend of mine who has been a mechanic for 20+ years.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck and Godspeed to you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nszR0tfp4Es


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 22, 2010)

nice car, I've been thinking of picking up a winter beater...although not quite as nice as yours.  More along the lines of if it breaks down/wrecks on the way to work or ski I can just leave it in a ditch, call in sick and spend $20 on a cab home, then just buy another beater.

Just one question...why would you spoil such a nice car with those yellow plates? (no, after so many years on hiatus, I still have not let go of my repulsion towards Jersey...guess you can take me out of NY, but not NY out of me)


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> Just one question...why would you spoil such a nice car with those yellow plates? (no, after so many years on hiatus, I still have not let go of my repulsion towards Jersey...guess you can take me out of NY, but not NY out of me)



We now have orange plates in NY...  I missed the cutoff but I'd like to get em.. They'd look good on my ride..  Old school...


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 23, 2010)

I was offered them but I was getting rid of them the next day.  It worked out that my registration expired the same day I moved to vermont, so I had to pay 120 just to drive to my new state and pay another 90 to register again the next day.  I like the orange plates, but to be honest, I got my car in black because I thought the color would look good with green....it does.


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> I was offered them but I was getting rid of them the next day.  It worked out that my registration expired the same day I moved to vermont, so I had to pay 120 just to drive to my new state and pay another 90 to register again the next day.  I like the orange plates, but to be honest, I got my car in black because I thought the color would look good with green....it does.



Green is better then orange...   But orange is better then yellow...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad you guys like the new retro NY plate --------------------my cynical az  thinks they're fugly   -----------we need a Dacks or Skills background design screw the bargain basement look


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 23, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Glad you guys like the new retro NY plate --------------------my cynical az  thinks they're fugly   -----------we need a Dacks or Skills background design screw the bargain basement look



Common' Warp---SU Orange baby!!!


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Glad you guys like the new retro NY plate --------------------my cynical az  thinks they're fugly   -----------we need a Dacks or Skills background design screw the bargain basement look



I'm with you on the color Warp.  I never liked it in the 70's and I still don't like it.  I like the NH green-on-white, and the VT and CO white-on-green best of all.  That's why I moved   It was nirvana green-on-white in Mass, until the late 80s when they messed it up.


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 23, 2010)

Just for the record...Mass. is New Englands take on a NJ.   You see the plates and just know your better off taking the long way.


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> Just for the record...Mass. is New Englands take on a NJ.   You see the plates and just know your better off taking the long way.


Was that English?


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> Just for the record...Mass. is New Englands take on a NJ.   You see the plates and just know your better off taking the long way.



So NJ is to NY as MASS is to New England...  

haha...


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> Just one question...why would you spoil such a nice car with those yellow plates? (no, after so many years on hiatus, I still have not let go of my repulsion towards Jersey...guess you can take me out of NY, but not NY out of me)


NJ should have kept the black on tan plates they had back in the '70s.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jul 23, 2010)

I am still not a fan of the yellow NJ plates, but imo the new NY plates are hideous, unless you're a knicks/mets/or SU fan maybe. 

I didnt mind the old blue and white nj plates.

I also agree that NH, CO, and VT get it right. I like(d?) the ME plates with the lobster. I like the red white and blue ohio plates; simple, patriotic. 

Also like Utah's skier (obviously) and Oregon's pine tree/mts.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 23, 2010)

i just got a new ride and opted to keep the blue/white NY plates rather than the new ugly orange/yellow/blue ones.....aweful


----------



## jaywbigred (Jul 23, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i just got a new ride and opted to keep the blue/white NY plates rather than the new ugly orange/yellow/blue ones.....aweful



V. good choice, imo.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I like(d?) the ME plates with the lobster.



They discontinued the original ones. Now you can get a lobster plate with a pic of a lobster and instead of saying vacationland it says lobster. Which I think is the dumbest thing, it's like no shit you have a lobster on your plate.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jul 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> They discontinued the original ones. Now you can get a lobster plate with a pic of a lobster and instead of saying vacationland it says lobster. Which I think is the dumbest thing, it's like no shit you have a lobster on your plate.



Lol. Stupid, but hilarious!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 24, 2010)

But only in Florida can you do this:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 25, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I am still not a fan of the yellow NJ plates, but imo the new NY plates are hideous, unless you're a knicks/mets/or SU fan maybe.



Are people colorblind?  I have heard this from many people.  These plates are yellow and navy.  All of the teams I hear mentioned are orange and royal blue.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Are people colorblind?  I have heard this from many people.  These plates are yellow and navy.  All of the teams I hear mentioned are orange and royal blue.



The plates have a definite orange look to them, IMHO.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> The plates have a definite orange look to them, IMHO.



+1

drove behind many on the highway this weekend.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> The plates have a definite orange look to them, IMHO.


+2


----------



## jaywbigred (Jul 26, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Are people colorblind?  I have heard this from many people.  These plates are yellow and navy.  All of the teams I hear mentioned are orange and royal blue.



After 5 hours on the NYS Thruway this weekend, and 8 hours last weekend, I have to say that we commented on there being what seemed like slight variation from plate to plate. Some looked decidedly orange, and others looked more gold. Maybe the car's color plays tricks with your eyes, or maybe there is, in fact, variation. There def. used to be variation in how blue the NJ blue plates were.


----------



## dmc (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> The plates have a definite orange look to them, IMHO.
















I dont see much resemblance, and have several sitting in my driveway/garage.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2010)

dmc said:


>





Hawkshot99 said:


>



Having seen one today on the highway, I'd have to say the color in DMC's image is closer to the actual plate color.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 27, 2010)

Still one fugly AZ color and plate -----------------------------like i've seen the same damn plate NAILED  to a guys gasrage wall as a decoration from the DISTANT past . 

The plate design is yet another symbol of  the same Moribund and antiquated thinking that is currently causing chaos in NYS Government  ---------------Damn we need fresh ideas in BOTH instances --OK rant over ....we return u to regular AZ programming


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 27, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Still one fugly AZ color and plate -----------------------------like i've seen the same damn plate NAILED  to a guys gasrage wall as a decoration from the DISTANT past .
> 
> The plate design is yet another symbol of  the same Moribund and antiquated thinking that is currently causing chaos in NYS Government  ---------------Damn we need fresh ideas in BOTH instances --OK rant over ....we return u to regular AZ programming



Not sure why everyone hates these so much. The design is simple clean and easy to read. The easy to read part being key ...

Better than the lame sunset plates you see out west. Less is more in my book.


----------



## billski (Jul 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Not sure why everyone hates these so much. The design is simple clean and easy to read. .


 
Agree, but from a color asthetic point of view, it just SHOUTS AT YOU, and color does not blend at all into the body design or most orderable colors for that matter.
I look at old photos from the last time they did this combo, and your eyes go right to the plate.


----------



## playoutside (Jul 27, 2010)

The NY plate looks orange to me...different orange than the Mets and Syracuse, but more orange than yellow. If you really want to see a yellow plate, check out some of the older ones at the site below. New Mexico had a screaming yellow!

http://www.15q.net/usindex.html


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2010)

I kind of like them. I don't want one, mind you, but I kind of like the retro feel.

Of course, a not insubstantial portion of my resistance to switching to CT residency is that I hate the plates and don't want to put one on my car.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to revive this as yet another snow tire thread.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Tires I am thinking about:
Blizzak.
Michelin.
Goodyear.
Pirelli.
Firestone Winterforce.


Rims I am thinking about:
Tirerack.
New OEM replicas off ebay.
Used OEMs off Craigslist. Not sure how to verify if they fit.

Shipping on 4 tires from tirerack is $38. Shipping on 4 rims from tirerack is $58. Shipping on 4 rims from ebay is $85. I would be able to pick up the Craigslist rims in person.

My father-in-law-to-be is checking with his tire guy to see if he can beat any of these prices.

What option would you guys go with?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 16, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Ok, I'm going to revive this as yet another snow tire thread.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> . . . .
> What option would you guys go with?



i did Blizzacks on steel rims (mounted + balanced) with spiffy set of hub caps shipped direct to me from tirerack.  20 minutes later i had them on and was driving on them.


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2010)

My only suggestion is that if you have a Bill Me Later account and are considering buying from Tire Rack, see if you're eligible for the cash back program. They're offering 3% back. Just had to buy snows for B's car and a full set of all-weathers for mine.  But it's nice to get 3% back, even if that was only like $12. :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 16, 2010)

My steel rims are all rusted.  Not sure how to prevent that.  They look horrible (although they still work)


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2010)

From tire rack, I have all Blizzaks:
LM25 on alloys
WS60 on steels
Revo 1 on steels

We go everywhere we want to in these.


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 16, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Ok, I'm going to revive this as yet another snow tire thread.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ...




I went with craigslist rims and Michelin X-Ice (Lattitude's?) on my '96 Pathy....  
Just hit 100k miles    enjoy!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 16, 2010)

Holy crap those rims are expensive!  For my winter tire I went Bridgestones on some cheap steel rims from tire rack.  This was on my Honda CRV (since sold) and the steel rims were $35-40 and free mounting when I bought the tires from tire rack.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 16, 2010)

We have the Firestone Winterforce tires on my wife's Outback.  Tires are great for winter conditions - we drive to the MRV every weekend and had no problems.  Only comment is that they are not exactly a "quiet" ride.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 16, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> If you can live with HARSH mileage...HARSH servicing , and LITTLE capacity in the back?...then it'll be "OK"....owned one once...NEVER again....and the 'net is ABLAZE with people bemoaning the same things......there's a LOT of 4WD stock that'll do head and shoulders better than a Nissan....



I second that opinion! But to each his own!


----------



## hammer (Nov 16, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> I second that opinion! But to each his own!


And what other vehicles are out there?  Just wondering...and I don't see crossovers as being an alternative to a Pathfinder.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 16, 2010)

hammer said:


> And what other vehicles are out there?  Just wondering...and I don't see crossovers as being an alternative to a Pathfinder.



Do you plan on slogging thru the woods? If not, then TRUST me you would be happier in a crossover, especially for handling and actually being better in snow (More advanced awd systems and skid and traction controls). If you are planning sloggin thru the woods and mud, the 4-runner and Jeeps are other good options. I would be afraid to buy a 9-year vehicle without any warranty. But again, to each is own!


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 16, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> Do you plan on slogging thru the woods? If not, then TRUST me you would be happier in a crossover, especially for handling and actually being better in snow (More advanced awd systems and skid and traction controls). If you are planning sloggin thru the woods and mud, the 4-runner and Jeeps are other good options. I would be afraid to buy a 9-year vehicle without any warranty. But again, to each is own!



I have piece of mind because a good friend of mine is a mechanic with 20+ years of experience. He works on my cars basically for free. I know this doesn't pay for parts, but between his cheap labor and the fact that he thoroughly inspected the car before I bought it, I sleep fine at night. 

Tell me where I can get a crossover with a V6 and the size and reliability record to compete with a (pre-7 passenger) Pathfinder with under 60,000 miles on it for under $8,500. I'll be surprised if it exists; I don't think crossovers worth their salt really started springing up until the mid 2000s, and thus they haven't aged to that price level. 4Runner is a valid comparison, but we found them more pricey. I wouldn't trust a Jeep for another 50k-100k miles; in fact, we were getting OUT of a Jeep with exactly that profile because the maintenance costs and frequency of problems were outrageous.

Not to mention little things like Pathfinder's relative sportiness (owing to its terrific engine, discussed above) when in 2WD (rear), styling that I love, and standard Double-Din sized radio that allowed for super easy aftermarket upgrade to Bluetooth, Nav, Aux-In, etc...I mean, I test drove at least 15 cars, and this was by far the best in terms of fitting that profile. 

Having extensively driven a Nissan Murano (rental, I think it was in Colorado), an Infiniti FX (2x rental in Utah, plus driven my buddy's at least 4 times here in NJ), and a VW Touareg (3 year lease), I can tell you that my opinion of crossovers is VERY low. Some consider them the best of both worlds, but I consider them the WORST of both worlds. This is not to be confused with my opinion of wagons (esp Subie - which was our second choice) nor smaller SUVs (RAV4, CRV, etc... which some consider crossovers...I have also driven a RAV4 extensively, and like it, but would never buy).

You keep saying "different strokes," but I still think it is kind of lame to post in someone's "I bought a car thread" all your opinions as to why that car sucks. You're entitled to, but that doesn't mean it's not lame!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 16, 2010)

I won't get Blizzak's ever again.  They were fantastic for the first 10K miles.   By the time they got to 15K, they had lousy grip even though they had plenty of tread.   I'm running Nokian Hakka R's on the GTI.   The Mountaineer has studded Nokian Hakka SUVs.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 16, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I won't get Blizzak's ever again.  They were fantastic for the first 10K miles.   By the time they got to 15K, they had lousy grip even though they had plenty of tread.   I'm running Nokian Hakka R's on the GTI.   The Mountaineer has studded Nokian Hakka SUVs.



Michelin X-ice are really good too. Actually they are now up to the X-Ice 2.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2010)

I think it's a little late to tell Jay to get another vehicle. If I recall...he bought the Pathfinder months ago. 

I have a 2003 Grand Cherokee...two solid axles and A/T tires. It's made more trips to SoVT in the last year and a half than I can count. Does it handle like our 02 A6? Nope. Is it as quick? Nope. But it does just fine. It can tow(and I've done a ton of that!), it has more ground clearance,it's been down a few Class IV roads and is our first choice during mud season since our place is a good ways up a dirt road. 

Jay, if it were me, I'd go with the set of OEM wheels off of craigslist. You won't feel bad using them for winter rims since someone else already put a scratch or two on them. Tirerack has some nice options, but it's spendy for winter wheels. There's gotta be a website out there that lists OEM wheel sizes for your particular year. I'm not a Pathfinder expert, but I beleive those wheels should fit just fine. 

I put a different set of wheels on my Jeep (OEMs from a Wrangler), but saved my stockers....just in case. If I ever decided to get snows, I'll use the stockers.


----------



## hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I think it's a little late to tell Jay to get another vehicle. If I recall...he bought the Pathfinder months ago.
> 
> I have a 2003 Grand Cherokee...two solid axles and A/T tires. It's made more trips to SoVT in the last year and a half than I can count. Does it handle like our 02 A6? Nope. Is it as quick? Nope. But it does just fine. It can tow(and I've done a ton of that!), it has more ground clearance,it's been down a few Class IV roads and is our first choice during mud season since our place is a good ways up a dirt road.



Agree...just wondering why one would not want a Pathfinder since it's going to be on a short list of SUVs that I'll be looking at in the next few months.  I won't have a need to do much off-roading but I will be doing a fair amount of towing, and I do wonder just how well suited crossovers are for towing (looking beyond the spec sheets).

Going back on topic...I'd like to put winter tires on my cars (Volvo S40 and Toyota Highlander) but the overall cost really scares me off.  For now I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> Going back on topic...I'd like to put winter tires on my cars (Volvo S40 and Toyota Highlander) but the overall cost really scares me off.  For now I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best.



I wonder if you can put two snows on as a way of cutting the cost.  We used to do it that way the bad old days of real wheel drive in the 70s.  And it all came down to saving money at the time.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 17, 2010)

billski said:


> I wonder if you can put two snows on as a way of cutting the cost.  We used to do it that way the bad old days of real wheel drive in the 70s.  And it all came down to saving money at the time.



Putting only 2 on is a recipe for disaster. With Skid control and having different tires with different grip, could throw you into a spin, with skid control not being able to compensate. Without skid control, forgettaboutit!


----------



## hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

billski said:


> I wonder if you can put two snows on as a way of cutting the cost.  We used to do it that way the bad old days of real wheel drive in the 70s.  And it all came down to saving money at the time.


AWD cars, not sure if that would hurt more than help...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> Going back on topic...I'd like to put winter tires on my cars (Volvo S40 and Toyota Highlander) but the overall cost really scares me off.  For now I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best.



i felt this way too until i realized how bad my car drove in the snow. fear drove me to get the snow tires but after a couple of seasons i realized that by swapping the tires you extend the length of ownership of both sets.  timing worked out well for me. my summer tires were toast one fall so i slapped the snows on a little early... by the end of that ski season my snows were well worn and i just kept them on into the summer and used them up too. 

the snows probably wore a little faster than the regular tires so i might have gotten 80K miles out of 2 pairs of all weather tires rather than the 70k miles i got out of the combo but the security i got out of the snows was worth it to me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> AWD cars, not sure if that would hurt more than help...


I looked into getting winter tires/wheels for the xc60.  Total cost would be around $1200.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I looked into getting winter tires/wheels for the xc60.  Total cost would be around $1200.



You must have got a local quote.  I don't know what an XC60 is, but I pulled up an XC70 on tirerack.com.  You can get Blizzak WS70s, steel wheels, covers and mounted for 650 plus tax and shipping, let's call it 750.    The only thing missing is mounting.  I've bought four sets from tirerack so far.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2010)

I plan on just keeping the new all seasons on the MDX to see how realistic this video is


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 17, 2010)

billski said:


> You must have got a local quote.  I don't know what an XC60 is, but I pulled up an XC70 on tirerack.com.  You can get Blizzak WS70s, steel wheels, covers and mounted for 650 plus tax and shipping, let's call it 750.    The only thing missing is mounting.  I've bought four sets from tirerack so far.




What do you do about the pressure sensors?


----------



## hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

Just quoted wheels, tires, and sensors on tirerack.com.  $1071.54 not including mounting or programming of the sensors.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 17, 2010)

billski said:


> You must have got a local quote.  I don't know what an XC60 is, but I pulled up an XC70 on tirerack.com.  You can get Blizzak WS70s, steel wheels, covers and mounted for 650 plus tax and shipping, let's call it 750.    The only thing missing is mounting.  I've bought four sets from tirerack so far.



I was getting $950-1150ish with shipping for the Pathfinder. Cheapest wheel they offered that would fit my tire was $129 (no steel option), tires ranged from $330 to $500 or so. If I am misusing their utilities, would love to know.

I think I am going to go with the craigslist wheels and probably just the cheapest option from tirerack (83 for the Firestone Winterforces). Prob puts me around $600 once they are shipped, taxed, mounted and balanced (locally). Seems like there are folks on here that have had good experiences with the Winterforces (other than some noise), so as this is my first time around with snow tires of any type, I'm gonna give them a shot.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> Just quoted wheels, tires, and sensors on tirerack.com.  $1071.54 not including mounting or programming of the sensors.


mounting is free, "programming" is just resetting your car, which is usually a DIY option.

You don't have to have sensors.  Pretend it's the old days.


----------



## hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

billski said:


> mounting is free, "programming" is just resetting your car, which is usually a DIY option.
> 
> You don't have to have sensors.  Pretend it's the old days.


Wrong term...meant actually swapping the wheels out on the car.  Can be done DIY or at a local tire shop but the cost there shouldn't be that much.

My guess is that getting the sensors to be recognized involves a trip to the dealer and a minimum of $100.

Not sure how much I would like having to ignore the warning light on the car for several months...but you do have a point there.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> Agree...just wondering why one would not want a Pathfinder since it's going to be on a short list of SUVs that I'll be looking at in the next few months.  I won't have a need to do much off-roading but I will be doing a fair amount of towing, and I do wonder just how well suited crossovers are for towing (looking beyond the spec sheets).



I'm going to assume most are right around the 2k limit for towing. Some more, some less.


----------



## billski (Nov 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> My guess is that getting the sensors to be recognized involves a trip to the dealer and a minimum of $100.



It's a DIY option on the audi and toyota.  check your manual.  cost = your time.

you might even be able to reset it to zero (no sensor) - call the dealer service.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 17, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> What do you do about the pressure sensors?



Put a piece of electrical tape over the little orange light---duh


----------



## hammer (Nov 17, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'm going to assume most are right around the 2k limit for towing. Some more, some less.


My pop-up camper is just over 1900 lb completely empty...so 2000 won't do it.

There are a number of crossovers that have 3500-5000 lb tow capacities if tow packages are installed.  My Highlander is rated for 3500 lb and handles the pop-up OK.  I may be looking at towing something bigger in the future...so I would want a minimum tow capacity of 5000 lb.  Some but not all crossovers can do that, but most truck-based SUVs can handle at least that much.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2010)

billski said:


> I don't know what an XC60 is...



http://tinyurl.com/3592n8b

http://forums.swedespeed.com/showthread.php?146547-Ordered-winter-wheels-tires-last-night


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> My pop-up camper is just over 1900 lb completely empty...so 2000 won't do it.
> 
> There are a number of crossovers that have 3500-5000 lb tow capacities if tow packages are installed.  My Highlander is rated for 3500 lb and handles the pop-up OK.  I may be looking at towing something bigger in the future...so I would want a minimum tow capacity of 5000 lb.  Some but not all crossovers can do that, but most truck-based SUVs can handle at least that much.



Most pathfinders I think are within the 3500-5000 towing capacity range, but depends on year and transmission type.....


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 17, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> ...... 4Runner is a valid comparison, but we found them more pricey.
> ....
> Not to mention little things like Pathfinder's relative sportiness (owing to its terrific engine, discussed above) when in 2WD (rear), styling that I love, and standard Double-Din sized radio that allowed for super easy aftermarket upgrade to Bluetooth, Nav, Aux-In, etc...I mean, I test drove at least 15 cars, and this was by far the best in terms of fitting that profile.



Someday, I'll replace my Pathy with one like yours or a 4Runner....  curious about your 4Runner test drives, if you don't mind sending along a PM.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> Wrong term...meant actually swapping the wheels out on the car.  Can be done DIY or at a local tire shop but the cost there shouldn't be that much.
> 
> 
> Not sure how much I would like having to ignore the warning light on the car for several months...but you do have a point there.



You cant take one rim and tire off your vehicle and swap it with a different one?  20 minutes tops, and that is with no power tools.

My ABS sensors went out on my truck and Chevy wanted about $900 in parts to fix them, not counting labor.  I just push the ignore button on my dash every time I get in.


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2010)

hammer said:


> Just quoted wheels, tires, and sensors on tirerack.com.  $1071.54 not including mounting or programming of the sensors.



 That's it. I'm sticking with my older, not-as-sophisticated cars. Just bought a set of all-seasons (which were more expensive than snows would have been) and that only ran me about $350ish with shipping + tax. Granted, I didn't buy wheels, too, but still... yikes!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 18, 2010)

just put 17's (chevy rims) with snows on $885 (no tmps sensors) from import tire/wheel in glastonbury...my stock summer/spring/fall tires/rims are 20's


----------

